# Apps und Spiele Empfehlungen für Android



## Joel-92 (1. Mai 2012)

*Apps und Spiele Empfehlungen für Android*

Hallo, ich habe mir ein Android Smartphone zugelegt und würde jetzt gerne wissen, welche Apps ein Muss sind. 
Klar, Adobe Reader, Firefox, WhatsApp aber was sollte man noch haben? 

Außerdem würde mich interessieren, was für Spiele für Android empfehlenswert sind. 

Die empfohlenen Apps und Spiele sollten möglichst kostenlos sein. 

Danke


----------



## turbosnake (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Apps und Spiele Empfehlungen für Android*

barcoo, als barcode scanner
Wikipedia
Leo
PCGH-Extreme
gh.de als Preisvegleich
Angry Birds


Das wäre so das was ich drauf machen würde bzw drauf habe.


----------



## Gast20140625 (1. Mai 2012)

Ergänzend noch:

Amazon
Skype (oder ist das schon integriert?)
We aRe oNe (nur wenn du das auch gerne hörst)
Mega Jump 

Ich nutze iOS, aber die Apps wird's wohl auch für Android geben.


----------



## Iceananas (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Apps und Spiele Empfehlungen für Android*



turbosnake schrieb:


> barcoo, als barcode scanner


 
Nein Google Googles! Scannt nicht nur Barcodes und QR-Codes, sondern man kann beliebige Gegenstände fotografieren und Google fängt an nach Infos zu suchen 

Auch Google Skymap ist, sofern man sich dafür interessiert, sehr gut.

Airdroid zum Verwalten des Handys über WLAN (Nie mehr Kabel einstecken Juhu! und sogar SMS vom PC aus schreiben und lesen.)


----------



## Windows0.1 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Apps und Spiele Empfehlungen für Android*

cut the rope
Doodle Jump
geizhals
Facebook (falls registriert)


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Mai 2012)

Ihr habt alle das wichtigste vergessen: Die PCGHX-App


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr habt alle das wichtigste vergessen: Die PCGHX-App



Habe ich doch genannt.

Danke für den Tipp mit google googles.

Warum finde ich nichts zu Airdroid ?


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Mai 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich doch genannt.



Habe ich wohl überlesen, sorry.


----------



## Aggrotyp (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Apps und Spiele Empfehlungen für Android*

zur zeit zock ich "cut the rope" und "defender II".
ein must have tool ist für mich zb "advanced task killer"


----------



## Lightfire (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Apps und Spiele Empfehlungen für Android*

ich spiele zur zeit alle Angry Birds spielchen, ansonsten Fast Reboot um den speicher frei zu machen, und Avast Mobile Security zur sicherheit


----------



## JackOnell (2. Mai 2012)

Ich werfe mal noch die ebay app in den raum


----------



## taks (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Apps und Spiele Empfehlungen für Android*

Draw Something


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. Mai 2012)

Meine wichtigsten Apps
WhatsApp
TapaTalk


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Mai 2012)

Falls du root-Nutzer bist, empfehle ich LBE Privacy Guard, damit kann man einzelnen Apps bestimmte Berechtigungen entziehen (z. B. kann man der facebook-App den Zugriff auf Kontakte und und verweigern).


----------



## pibels94 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Apps und Spiele Empfehlungen für Android*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Falls du root-Nutzer bist, empfehle ich LBE Privacy Guard, damit kann man einzelnen Apps bestimmte Berechtigungen entziehen (z. B. kann man der facebook-App den Zugriff auf Kontakte und und verweigern).



was fb dann wahrscheinlich daran hindertt kontakte zu verknüpfen, was aber an sich praktisch ist...


von Taskmanagern würde ich dir abraten.


weitere empfehleswerte Apps sind:

-öffi

und als Spiel auf jeden Fall Robo Defense


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Mai 2012)

Ist doch klar, dass man nur das sperren sollte, was man nicht braucht, z. B. bei Angry Birds den Internetzugriff, denn wenn man den abstellt, wird keine Werbung eingeblendet.


----------



## pibels94 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Apps und Spiele Empfehlungen für Android*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ist doch klar, dass man nur das sperren sollte, was man nicht braucht, z. B. bei Angry Birds den Internetzugriff, denn wenn man den abstellt, wird keine Werbung eingeblendet.



fällt mit Addfree Android auch weg 

einmal installieren und schwups - keine Werbung mehr


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Mai 2012)

Braucht man aber auch root dafür.


----------



## pibels94 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Apps und Spiele Empfehlungen für Android*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Braucht man aber auch root dafür.



ja ist doch ganz einfach gemacht, kenne wenige die nicht gerootet haben


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Mai 2012)

pibels94 schrieb:
			
		

> ja ist doch ganz einfach gemacht, kenne wenige die nicht gerootet haben



Ein paar wenige soll es ja geben, ich rooted meine Smartphones (und die meiner Schwester xD) und auch immer sofort.


----------



## pibels94 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Apps und Spiele Empfehlungen für Android*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ein paar wenige soll es ja geben, ich rooted meine Smartphones (und die meiner Schwester xD) und auch immer sofort.



macht ja auch sinn  hat (bis auf Garantieverlust, obwohl man wieder unrooten kann..) keinerlei Nachteile


----------



## Joel-92 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Apps und Spiele Empfehlungen für Android*



Lightfire schrieb:


> ich spiele zur zeit alle Angry Birds spielchen, ansonsten Fast Reboot um den speicher frei zu machen, und Avast Mobile Security zur sicherheit


 
Sollte man zur Sicherheit nicht lieber AVG free nehmen?




pibels94 schrieb:


> von Taskmanagern würde ich dir abraten.


 
 Warum?


Rooten = andere Firmware nutzen, die nicht vom Hersteller stammt???


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. Mai 2012)

Man kann auch rooten ohne eine Costumrom zu benutzen der Vorteil ist du kannst all die sinnlosen Apps löschen die der Hersteller draufhaut.
Hab mein EVO auch gerootet/S-Off und Costumrom drauf gehabt aber mittlerweile bin ich wieder zurück und benutze es ohne Root/S-On und es funzt genauso gut.


----------



## pibels94 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Apps und Spiele Empfehlungen für Android*



Joel-92 schrieb:


> Warum?




weil Taskmanager Apps beenden, welche sich automatisch neu starten, was wiederrum Akku zieht. Android hat einen eingebauten Taskmanager, welcher bei vollgelaufenem Speicher automatisch Apps beendet 

Link dazu: Android-Hilfe.de - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Mythen und Sagen - Fakten und Wahrheit über Android Phones


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Apps und Spiele Empfehlungen für Android*

Ich habe den Taksmanager bei meinem HTC schon mal benutzt um ein paar Apps zu schließen.


----------



## Joel-92 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Apps und Spiele Empfehlungen für Android*

Kann man Apps verbieten z.B. auf meine Kontakte im Adressbuch oder auf den GPS Standort zuzugreifen? 
Geht das auch wenn das Gerät nicht gerootet ist? 
Wo stelle ich das ein?


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Apps und Spiele Empfehlungen für Android*



Joel-92 schrieb:


> Kann man Apps verbieten z.B. auf meine Kontakte im Adressbuch oder auf den GPS Standort zuzugreifen?
> Geht das auch wenn das Gerät nicht gerootet ist?
> Wo stelle ich das ein?


 
Kannst du alles machen, aber nur mit Root. Man nutzt dafür eine App namens LBE Privacy Guard. Das sieht dann wie folgt aus:


----------



## MClolwut (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Apps und Spiele Empfehlungen für Android*

Ich werfe einfach mal was in den Raum, CamScanner (Um Dokumente mit der Cam einzuscannen) und GBCoid (Gameboy Color Emulator und Pokemon zocken. ).


----------



## pibels94 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Apps und Spiele Empfehlungen für Android*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich habe den Taksmanager bei meinem HTC schon mal benutzt um ein paar Apps zu schließen.



welches HTC hast du denn? Die integrierten Taskmanager sind nicht so schlimm wie diese Pseudolösungen


----------



## Joel-92 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Apps und Spiele Empfehlungen für Android*



pibels94 schrieb:


> welches HTC hast du denn? Die integrierten Taskmanager sind nicht so schlimm wie diese Pseudolösungen


 
Evo 3D


----------



## pibels94 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Apps und Spiele Empfehlungen für Android*



Joel-92 schrieb:


> Evo 3D



hmm, keine Ahnung, aber diese externen Tools finde ich sinnfrei, der RAM ist auch so nicht voll ausgelastet


----------



## killah (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Apps und Spiele Empfehlungen für Android*

psx emulator 
da gibts x spiele für 

da findet jeder für sich was


----------

